# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ارتباط "دوره طرح پزشکی" با "سربازی"

## mbpourya

سلام دوستای عزیز
بنده بعد از گرفتن دیپلمم رفتم سربازی و حالا دارم آماده ی کنکور میشم...
سوال من اینه که آیا کسایی که سربازیشونو تموم کردن هم باید دوره طرح رشته ای مثل پزشکی رو برن یا اینکه حذفش میکنن؟
منظورم دوره ای هست که بعد از اتمام تحصیل به صورت اجباری دانشجوها رو به مناطق محروم میفرستن
پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون :Y (477):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستای عزیز
> بنده بعد از گرفتن دیپلمم رفتم سربازی و حالا دارم آماده ی کنکور میشم...
> سوال من اینه که آیا کسایی که سربازیشونو تموم کردن هم باید دوره طرح رشته ای مثل پزشکی رو برن یا اینکه حذفش میکنن؟
> منظورم دوره ای هست که بعد از اتمام تحصیل به صورت اجباری دانشجوها رو به مناطق محروم میفرستن
> پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون


بله حتما میرید.مگر اینکه جزء نفرات برتر ازمونا باشید در این صورت نمیرید

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام دوستای عزیز
> بنده بعد از گرفتن دیپلمم رفتم سربازی و حالا دارم آماده ی کنکور میشم...
> سوال من اینه که آیا کسایی که سربازیشونو تموم کردن هم باید دوره طرح رشته ای مثل پزشکی رو برن یا اینکه حذفش میکنن؟
> منظورم دوره ای هست که بعد از اتمام تحصیل به صورت اجباری دانشجوها رو به مناطق محروم میفرستن
> پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون



سلام دوست خوبم....

ببین تمام فارغ التحصیلای رشته پزشکی متعهد هستن که بعداز اتمام دروس عمومی، دوسال رو هر جا که وزارت بهدشت صلاح دونست برن و خدمت کنن....

ولی بیشتر فارغ التحصیلای پزشکی پسرسربازی نرفتن  و اون دوسال رو وارد بهداری سپاه و یا ارتش می شن ، و بعد از گذشت دو سال هم سربازی شون تموم شده و هم اون دوسالی که متعهد نسبت به وزارت بهداشت بودن .(ولی گمون می کنم که دوره آموزشی دو ماهه نظامی رو حتما باید ببینن و ما بقیش رو به عنوان پزشک بهداری ارتش یا سپاه ادامه خدمت میدن.)
(میزان حقوقی که توی این دوره به این گونه از مشمولان فارغ التحصیل پزشکی می دن برابر بامقرری یک سرباز وظیفه معمولیه.....)

حال اگر اون فرد قبل از وارد شدن به رشته پزشکی سربازی رو گذرونده باشه ، باز هم اون دو سال تعهد رو نسبت به وزارت بهداشت داره، ولی به جای این که تحت خدمت سپاه و یا ارتش باشه ، از طرف وزارت بهداشت به یه روستا یا یه نقطه ی دور افتاده ای واسه خدمت اعزام می شه (ولی بااین تفاوت که حقوقی که توی این دو سال می گیره یه چیزی حول و حوش 6 میلیونه..........!!!!!!!)

----------


## khaan

> بله حتما میرید.مگر اینکه جزء نفرات برتر ازمونا باشید در این صورت نمیرید


مدت هاست نفرات برتر آزمون و استعداد درخشان و ... در طرح لحاظ نمیشه. فقط فرزندان شهدا قبلا طرح براشون برداشته شده بود که الان دوباره میرن طرخ. تنها طرحی که الان میشه نرفت مربوط به پزشکانی میشه که با یه خانم معلول ازدواج کنن یا جانبازان عزیز.

----------


## mbpourya

> بله حتما میرید.مگر اینکه جزء نفرات برتر ازمونا باشید در این صورت نمیرید





> سلام دوست خوبم....
> 
> ببین تمام فارغ التحصیلای رشته پزشکی متعهد هستن که بعداز اتمام دروس عمومی، دوسال رو هر جا که وزارت بهدشت صلاح دونست برن و خدمت کنن....
> 
> ولی بیشتر فارغ التحصیلای پزشکی پسرسربازی نرفتن  و اون دوسال رو وارد بهداری سپاه و یا ارتش می شن ، و بعد از گذشت دو سال هم سربازی شون تموم شده و هم اون دوسالی که متعهد نسبت به وزارت بهداشت بودن .(ولی گمون می کنم که دوره آموزشی دو ماهه نظامی رو حتما باید ببینن و ما بقیش رو به عنوان پزشک بهداری ارتش یا سپاه ادامه خدمت میدن.)
> (میزان حقوقی که توی این دوره به این گونه از مشمولان فارغ التحصیل پزشکی می دن برابر بامقرری یک سرباز وظیفه معمولیه.....)
> 
> حال اگر اون فرد قبل از وارد شدن به رشته پزشکی سربازی رو گذرونده باشه ، باز هم اون دو سال تعهد رو نسبت به وزارت بهداشت داره، ولی به جای این که تحت خدمت سپاه و یا ارتش باشه ، از طرف وزارت بهداشت به یه روستا یا یه نقطه ی دور افتاده ای واسه خدمت اعزام می شه (ولی بااین تفاوت که حقوقی که توی این دو سال می گیره یه چیزی حول و حوش 6 میلیونه..........!!!!!!!)





> مدت هاست نفرات برتر آزمون و استعداد درخشان و ... در طرح لحاظ نمیشه. فقط فرزندان شهدا قبلا طرح براشون برداشته شده بود که الان دوباره میرن طرخ. تنها طرحی که الان میشه نرفت مربوط به پزشکانی میشه که با یه خانم معلول ازدواج کنن یا جانبازان عزیز.


ممنون از هر سه دوست عزیزی که زحمت کشیدید و جواب دادید

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

دمت گررررررررررررم....
من نتیجه گرفتم که هرطور شده سربازی رو بزارم بعد از گرفتن مدرک عمومی چون اینطوری هم سربازی وهم طرح یک کاسه میشه... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام دوستای عزیز
> بنده بعد از گرفتن دیپلمم رفتم سربازی و حالا دارم آماده ی کنکور میشم...
> سوال من اینه که آیا کسایی که سربازیشونو تموم کردن هم باید دوره طرح رشته ای مثل پزشکی رو برن یا اینکه حذفش میکنن؟
> منظورم دوره ای هست که بعد از اتمام تحصیل به صورت اجباری دانشجوها رو به مناطق محروم میفرستن
> پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون


سلام
بله حتی اگر سربازی رفته باشید ، شما باید طرح اجباری پزشکی و یا رشته هایی که طرح اجباری دارن رو بگذرونید
فقط اگر سربازی رفته باشید یک نکته مثبت دارید اونم اینه حقوقتون بالا هست و اندازه یک پزشک عمومی هست لوی افرادی که سربازی نرفتن ، میتوانند به جای سربازی ، طرح برن که حقوقشون پایین هست.
طرح از بین نمیره اما یه سری شرایط هست که باعث میشه دانشجوی پزشکی استریت بشه ، استریت یعنی اینکه فرد ، قبل از اینکه بره طرح ، یک بار فرصت اینکه داخل آزمون تخصص شرکت کنه رو پیدا میکنه که البته شخص مجبوره برای طرح دوره تخصص ، تقریبا بین 3 تا 5 برابر طرح بگذرونه ولی خب دیگه محل و حقوقش مناسب هست. (شرایط استریت شدن توی نت هست ، مثل داشتن سهمیه بنیادنخبگان ملی ، مثل بالا بودن معدل بالای 17 توی دوران تحصیل پزشکی ، مثل نفربرترشدن دالخل ازمون علوم پایه یا پیش کارورزی)
البته خود طرح عمومی هم که 2 سال هست ، فقط مخصوص منطقه محروم نیست ، ممکنه به شما بگید برو فلان شهر و شما قبول نکنید و درخواست بدید برای جای دیگه ، ضمنا در صورت متاهل بودن یا تک فرزندبودن و یه سری شرایط هم ، محل طرح رو نزدیک محل زندگی میندازن ...موفق باشید

----------


## 3661052551

سلام اگه شخصی بعد از فارغ‌التحصیلی بره سربازی و بخواد طرح اجباری رو هم بره این اجازه بهش داده میشه که طرح رو بره یا نه؟

----------


## 3661052551

چرا جواب نمی‌دید همین قدر سخته جوابش  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## alioh

> سلام اگه شخصی بعد از فارغ‌التحصیلی بره سربازی و بخواد طرح اجباری رو هم بره این اجازه بهش داده میشه که طرح رو بره یا نه؟


جدا جدا که نیست! همش با همه یعنی طرحت وسربازی با همه اما یه کار دیگه ای هم میشه کرد اینکه سربازی رو بخری(نمیدونم هنوزم میشه یا نه) و بعدش طرح بری(چون وقتی طرح با سربازی ادغام بشه همون حقوق سربازی رو میگیری(ماهی 100 تومن) ولی اگه بری طرح و اگه تو مناطق محروم بری شاید تا 15 میلیون تومن در ماه هم برسه البته تا جایی که من میدونم)

----------


## 3661052551

مطمئنی که نمیشه هر دوتا رفت ؟

----------


## 3661052551

فک نکنم سربازی خریده بشه الان از سال ۹۷ فک کنم اجازه خرید برداشته شده اگه بخوای هم بخری باید حداقل ۶ سال غیبت بخوری

----------


## 3661052551

لطفاً بقیه دوستان که اصلاعات کامل تر دارن جواب بدن

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام دوستای عزیز
> بنده بعد از گرفتن دیپلمم رفتم سربازی و حالا دارم آماده ی کنکور میشم...
> سوال من اینه که آیا کسایی که سربازیشونو تموم کردن هم باید دوره طرح رشته ای مثل پزشکی رو برن یا اینکه حذفش میکنن؟
> منظورم دوره ای هست که بعد از اتمام تحصیل به صورت اجباری دانشجوها رو به مناطق محروم میفرستن
> پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون


طرح واسه همه اجباریه
از پردیس و آزاد بگیر تا دولتی
از دانشگاه تیپ 1 تا 3 !
فقط و فقط یه دسته خاص معافن 
کسایی که از خارج از کشور انتقالی میگیرن
رتبه 1 تا 3 علوم پایه
از نظر پزشکی مشکل دارن (مشکل بسیار حاد)
بانوان متاهل فارغ التحصیل قبل از سال 80 !!
خانومایی که همسرشون فوت کردن
خودت رزمنده باشی و حداقل سابقه 6 ماه خدمت :/
مدال طلای المپیاد دانش اموزی
10 نفر اول کنکور (رتبه 1 تا 10 کشوری)
اختراع داشته باشی توی زمینه علوم پزشکی
یه دسته خاص از دندون پزشکا که هیئت علمی دانشگاه باشن و ...

مهماش همینان 
و اگه جزو این دسته از افراد نباشی باید حتما بری طرح ( 99.9 درصد میرن طرح در واقع)
ولی شمایی که سربازی رفتی و یا کسی که سربازی معافه چه فرقی داره با بقیه ؟
شما حقوقی که دریافت میکنی توی دوران طرح حقوق سربازی نیس ! حقوق یه پزشک رو دریافت میکنی که ممکنه 10 برابر حقوق سربازی طرح بقیه باشه
و مورد دگ هم اینکه طرح چیز بدی نیس مخصوصا واسه رشته پزشکی
اول اینکه خدمت بزرگی به افراد مناطق محرومه
دوم اینکه توی اون مناطق کیس هایی از نزدیک میبینی که توی شهر خودتون تا ده ها سال نمیبینی و در واقع تجربه فوق العاده ای کسب میکنی

----------


## 3661052551

> طرح واسه همه اجباریه
> از پردیس و آزاد بگیر تا دولتی
> از دانشگاه تیپ 1 تا 3 !
> فقط و فقط یه دسته خاص معافن 
> کسایی که از خارج از کشور انتقالی میگیرن
> رتبه 1 تا 3 علوم پایه
> از نظر پزشکی مشکل دارن (مشکل بسیار حاد)
> بانوان متاهل فارغ التحصیل قبل از سال 80 !!
> خانومایی که همسرشون فوت کردن
> ...


جواب منم بده

----------


## Saeed79

> جواب منم بده


  جوابتون توی همین پستم مشخصه
طرح اجباریه چه سربازی رفته باشی چه نرفته باشی

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


طرح واسه همه اجباریه
از پردیس و آزاد بگیر تا دولتی
از دانشگاه تیپ 1 تا 3 !
فقط و فقط یه دسته خاص معافن 
کسایی که از خارج از کشور انتقالی میگیرن
رتبه 1 تا 3 علوم پایه
از نظر پزشکی مشکل دارن (مشکل بسیار حاد)
بانوان متاهل فارغ التحصیل قبل از سال 80 !!
خانومایی که همسرشون فوت کردن
خودت رزمنده باشی و حداقل سابقه 6 ماه خدمت :/
مدال طلای المپیاد دانش اموزی
10 نفر اول کنکور (رتبه 1 تا 10 کشوری)
اختراع داشته باشی توی زمینه علوم پزشکی
یه دسته خاص از دندون پزشکا که هیئت علمی دانشگاه باشن و ...

مهماش همینان 
و اگه جزو این دسته از افراد نباشی باید حتما بری طرح ( 99.9 درصد میرن طرح در واقع)
ولی شمایی که سربازی رفتی و یا کسی که سربازی معافه چه فرقی داره با بقیه ؟
شما حقوقی که دریافت میکنی توی دوران طرح حقوق سربازی نیس ! حقوق یه پزشک رو دریافت میکنی که ممکنه 10 برابر حقوق سربازی طرح بقیه باشه
و مورد دگ هم اینکه طرح چیز بدی نیس مخصوصا واسه رشته پزشکی
اول اینکه خدمت بزرگی به افراد مناطق محرومه
دوم اینکه توی اون مناطق کیس هایی از نزدیک میبینی که توی شهر خودتون تا ده ها سال نمیبینی و در واقع تجربه فوق العاده ای کسب میکنی



علاوه بر موارد فوق الذکر، افرادی که خدمت سربازیشونو به طور کامل بعد از فارغ التحصیلی از رشته های علوم پزشکی انجام داده باشند از طرح معافن (همونی که اصطلاحا میگن طرح و سربازیشون یکی میشه)
ینی کسیکه بعد اتمام پزشکی میره کامل سربازیشو انجام میده دیگه طرح واسش اختیاریه...میتونه بره طرح میتونه نره.
تک فرزند هم از طرح معافه...که البته بیشتر به نفع خانم هاست چون اکثر پسرا در هر صورت باید سربازی رو برن.*

----------


## 3661052551

> جوابتون توی همین پستم مشخصه
> طرح اجباریه چه سربازی رفته باشی چه نرفته باشی


عزیز من منظورم اینه که بعد از فارغ التحصیلی بری سربازی اون وقت بازم طرح اجباری هست یا اختیاری یا اصلا نمیزارن طرح بری

----------


## 3661052551

[QUOTE=revenger;1625655]*


علاوه بر موارد فوق الذکر، افرادی که خدمت سربازیشونو به طور کامل بعد از فارغ التحصیلی از رشته های علوم پزشکی انجام داده باشند از طرح معافن (همونی که اصطلاحا میگن طرح و سربازیشون یکی میشه)
ینی کسیکه بعد اتمام پزشکی میره کامل سربازیشو انجام میده دیگه طرح واسش اختیاریه...میتونه بره طرح میتونه نره.
تک فرزند هم از طرح معافه...که البته بیشتر به نفع خانم هاست چون اکثر پسرا در هر صورت باید سربازی رو برن.*[/QU
پس اونایی که سربازی رو بعد طرح میرن طرح اختیاری میشه ؟ 
بعد مدت زمان طرح رو خودش تنظیم می‌کنن چون اختیاری هست دیگه؟

----------


## rezmile

> سلام دوستای عزیز
> بنده بعد از گرفتن دیپلمم رفتم سربازی و حالا دارم آماده ی کنکور میشم...
> سوال من اینه که آیا کسایی که سربازیشونو تموم کردن هم باید دوره طرح رشته ای مثل پزشکی رو برن یا اینکه حذفش میکنن؟
> منظورم دوره ای هست که بعد از اتمام تحصیل به صورت اجباری دانشجوها رو به مناطق محروم میفرستن
> پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون


بله.اگه دانشجوی دولتی هستی باید بری

----------


## revenger

*[quote=3661052551;1626063]




 نوشته اصلی توسط revenger





علاوه بر موارد فوق الذکر، افرادی که خدمت سربازیشونو به طور کامل بعد از فارغ التحصیلی از رشته های علوم پزشکی انجام داده باشند از طرح معافن (همونی که اصطلاحا میگن طرح و سربازیشون یکی میشه)
ینی کسیکه بعد اتمام پزشکی میره کامل سربازیشو انجام میده دیگه طرح واسش اختیاریه...میتونه بره طرح میتونه نره.
تک فرزند هم از طرح معافه...که البته بیشتر به نفع خانم هاست چون اکثر پسرا در هر صورت باید سربازی رو برن.[/qu
پس اونایی که سربازی رو بعد طرح میرن طرح اختیاری میشه ؟ 
بعد مدت زمان طرح رو خودش تنظیم می‌کنن چون اختیاری هست دیگه؟


اگه سربازی رو کامل بعد فارغ‌التحصیلی انجام بدن، بله اختیاری میشه.
خیر مدت زمانشو وزارت بهداشت تعیین میکنه و فرقی با اجباریا نداره...بستگی به عواملی مثل درجه محرومیت منطقه داره.*

----------


## 3661052551

[QUOTE=revenger;1626095]*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 3661052551



اگه سربازی رو کامل بعد فارغ‌التحصیلی انجام بدن، بله اختیاری میشه.
خیر مدت زمانشو وزارت بهداشت تعیین میکنه و فرقی با اجباریا نداره...بستگی به عواملی مثل درجه محرومیت منطقه داره.


*خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز

----------


## Saeed79

> عزیز من منظورم اینه که بعد از فارغ التحصیلی بری سربازی اون وقت بازم طرح اجباری هست یا اختیاری یا اصلا نمیزارن طرح بری


طرح اجباریه عزیز من
اگه سربازی رفته باشی توی طرح حقوق سربازی بهت نمیدن حقوق یه پزشک رو میدن . اگه سربازی نرفته باشی حقوق سربازی ۷۰۰ تومنی میدن بهت . فرقش همینه
توی پست قبل هم گفتم کلا طرح اجباریه . حالا میتونی طرح و سربازی رو یکی کنی ولی ن اینکه سربازی رو جدا کنی

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام دوستای عزیز
> بنده بعد از گرفتن دیپلمم رفتم سربازی و حالا دارم آماده ی کنکور میشم...
> سوال من اینه که آیا کسایی که سربازیشونو تموم کردن هم باید دوره طرح رشته ای مثل پزشکی رو برن یا اینکه حذفش میکنن؟
> منظورم دوره ای هست که بعد از اتمام تحصیل به صورت اجباری دانشجوها رو به مناطق محروم میفرستن
> پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنماییتون


سلام وقتتون بخیر...در کل بنظرم خیلی بستگی به رشتتون داره اما طرح رفتن هم اگر شرایطشو داشته باشید میتونه بنفعتون باشه..

----------


## 3661052551

> طرح اجباریه عزیز من
> اگه سربازی رفته باشی توی طرح حقوق سربازی بهت نمیدن حقوق یه پزشک رو میدن . اگه سربازی نرفته باشی حقوق سربازی ۷۰۰ تومنی میدن بهت . فرقش همینه
> توی پست قبل هم گفتم کلا طرح اجباریه . حالا میتونی طرح و سربازی رو یکی کنی ولی ن اینکه سربازی رو جدا کنی


اوکی  مرسی

----------

